# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A do të investonit të ardhurat tuaja në Shqipëri apo Kosovë?

## Albo

Qeverite ne Tirane e Prishtine, prej vitesh tashme jane munduar qe te joshin investitoret e huaj qe te investojne ne Shqiperi. Bile kane ndermare edhe politika te vecanta per te krijuar nje klime sa me te mire per biznesin e vogel apo te madh, duke ulur perqindjen e taksave ndaj biznesit e duke sheshuar pengesat burokratike. Se sa te suksesshem kane qene qeverite shqiptare ne keto fushata per joshjen e biznesit te huaj, eshte e debatueshme.

Po hapim kete teme sondazh per te mesuar jo nga te huajt, por nga vete shqiptaret, si ata qe jetojne ne Shqiperi e Kosove, si edhe nga shqiptaret qe jetojne ne diaspore, se si i shohin ata kushtet e krijuara per te investuar ne Shqiperi e Kosove. Pikat e diskutimit:

*- A do te zgjidhnit te investoni ne vendlindje?
- Cilet jane faktoret qe ju shtyjne te mendoni ne kete menyre?
- Cilat jane ato fusha te ekonomise qe ju mendoni se jane me interes per te investuar?
- Cfare politikash duhet te ndjeki shteti ne menyre qe ju te mund te investoni ne te?*

Si ne cdo sondazh, mund te hidhni voten tuaj dhe mund te shprehni mendimin tuaj per temen, pa qene nevoja qe te replikoni voten apo mendimin e anetareve te tjere.

Albo

----------


## Erlebnisse

Normale qe do investoja ne vendin tim. 
Me teper me shtyjne faktore sociale: sepse do kisha me lehtesi, perderisa jam nenshtetase shqipetare e pastaj sepse fundja nje biznes me teper, nje fare kontributi me shume edhe ne vend (kuptohet duke menduar fillimisht per interesat e mija, sepse cdo gje arrihet me mund e investimi nuk behet ne ere nqs nuk jane faktoret e pershtatshem per nje te tille).
Sa per fusha te ekonomise, cdo gje qe sjell nje fitim e ku ka kerkese e oferte eshte pjese e ekonomise, por per mendimin tim sot fiton me teper ai qe jep sherbim, ose qe ka pune me perdorim te larte kapitali. Ndersa fabrikat (te vogla apo te mesme) qe perdorin shume punetore e sidomos te paspecializuar jo qe nuk sjellin ndonje fitim kush e di se sa, sepse ne Shqiperi ka plot, por as Shtetit s'i leverdisin vete t'i ndihmoje ne raste rreziku.
Shteti duhet te rregulloje me ligj bankat e kompanite e sigurimit, ne menyre qe edhe ne rast falimentimi te ketyre, mos falimentoj edhe une. Sikurse nga ana tjeter duhet te veje ndonje takse shtese tek pronaret qe marrin borxhe ne monedha te huaja, sepse kjo do i bente keq ekonomise ne pergjithsi... Frika ime eshte, qe nqs ndodhem ne nje ekonomi ne recension, une si biznes i ri, dal me pare se te tjeret nga skena e biznesit fiuuu.

----------


## Edvin83

Une vete i kam investuar te ardhurat e mia ne Shqiperi, por votova jo sepse nese do te isha i huaj, por qe e njoh realitetin shqiptar , atehere nuk eshte shume me mend te investosh te ardhurat e tua ketu. Kuptohet qe nese je mafioz, Shqiperia eshte nje parajse per investime pasi mund te kapesh shtetin nga koka.

----------


## Enii

Po do ti investoja , po me kompanine time jo te tjereve ... huhhh kujt i besohet atje njehere ..

----------


## Elonaa

JO Eshte shume e veshtire te gjesh njerez te mire dhe te sinqert ne Shqiperi.Shqiptari eshte shume xheloz,te falimenton ne vend .Turret per te shkateruar po te pa se ecen para.

----------


## alem_de

Mua me jane mpire dhembet me kete Ceshtje.Ju keshillij te gjitheve kini kujdes.Mos digjeni.

----------


## Albo

Do te ishte me interes qe krahas mendimit tuaj, te shprehni edhe sugjerime konkrete per shtetin shqiptar, cfare hapa duhen ndermare qe te krijohen kushte te pranueshme per investimet tuaja.

Albo

----------


## Edvin83

> Do te ishte me interes qe krahas mendimit tuaj, te shprehni edhe sugjerime konkrete per shtetin shqiptar, cfare hapa duhen ndermare qe te krijohen kushte te pranueshme per investimet tuaja.
> 
> Albo


Shteti shqiptar thjesht duhet t'i respektoje ato ligje qe vete i ka shkruar dhe miratuar. Vetem kaq, te tjerat vijne vete pastaj.

----------


## cool_shqype

kam investuar dhe do te vazhdoj te investoj ne vendin tim, pa marre parasysh te metat dhe stabilitetin e dobet politiko-ekonomik te deritanishem...
sugjerimi im per ndonje permiresim   .....
- ti kthehet toka pronarit legjitim 
- te kete nje kontrroll me te rrepte financiar per ato bashkesi tregtare qe vazhdojne te punojne dhe deklarojne se dalin me humbje per vite me rralle
- tu hiqet monopoli i importit disa ish borgjezeve te drejtorise se 2 (deri ne 91) dhe demokrato-socialeve pas 91, qe kane cuar prodhimin vendas ne standarte minimale e kushte mjeruse
- mbeshtetja e klases prodhuese vendase si ne qytet edhe ne fshat me lehtesime ne lendet e para te domosdoshme dhe heqja e takses per te pakten 10 vjet per ata qe kane prodhim me cilesi te larte dhe punesojne ose bashkeprodhojne.......
- mos taksimi ose takse e bute per aktivitetet e reja e sidomos ato me karakter turistik (malor ose bregdetar)

----------


## ardit_messi

normal se te ardhmen time inistoj

----------


## INFINITY©

JO!!! 

Arsyet duan nje dite dhe nje nate te shkruhen! Ndoshta kur te na shkojne femijet sa jemi vete, Shqiperia do behet nje vend i pershtatshem per investim.

----------


## liana76

Po.Mendoj se ne raste se ke mundesi te investosh eshte vendi yt.Vlersoj thenien ''Guri i rend ne token e vete''

----------


## liridoni703

Po kam investuar dhe do te investoj deri ne frymen e fundit .

----------


## DYDRINAS

PO, pa dyshim! Si ne Shqiperia ashtu dhe ne Kosove.

Shqiperia ka nje rritje te theksuar ekonomike, gje qe con ne rritjen e mireqenjes (kjo nuk do te thote se nuk ekziston klasa e varfer) dhe bashke me te ka dhe rritje te konsumit.

Rritja e konsumit con ne rritjen e kerkeses per mallra dhe se tashme nje pjese e mire e klienteles shqiptare preferon gjithnje e me teper prodhimet cilesore high-tech.

Gjithashtu zgjerimi i tregut, bente mundur rritjen e interesit per te investuar, sepse tashme nuk i sherbehet nje tregu te mbyllur brenda 28748 km², por nje tregu mbare shqiptar e rajonal.

Qeveria shqiptare eshte perpjekur te krijoje kushte sa me terheqese per investimet, permes nje nivel i te ulet taksash, ka krijuar lehtesira per regjistrimin e biznesit etj.

Ndikim te madh ka anetaresimi ne NATO, nenshkrimi MSA, hapi i pritshem i heqjes se vizave dhe brenda disa viteve anetaresimi i plote ne BE.

Por duhen pranuar dhe veshtiresite si:

- cilesia e jeteses ka ende shume probleme (uji, energjia, kanalizimet, sistemi shendetesor, sigurimet etj)

- cilesia e tregut te punes eshte ende e dobet dhe nje nivel i ulet profesional i punonjesve te te gjitha niveleve

- infrastruktura (rruget, transporti, komunikimi) eshte gjithnje e ne permiresim, mirepo ajo eshte ende larg prej niveleve perendimore

- klima sociale ende ka ngarkesa te larta, si rrjedhoje e konflikteve te trasheguara si ai i pronesise mbi token, krimi i organizuar, polarizim i theksuar i jetes politike etj

- administrate ne mase te konsiderueshme te politizuar, gje qe luan nje rol negativ ne zgjidhjen e problemeve mbi baza ligjore dhe hap shtegun per abuzime dhe per krijimin e grupimeve klanore dhe kleptokratike, gje qe e tremb biznesin

- etj

----------


## sulioti

Patjeter qe po edhe sikur ka ndodhur dhe do te ndodhin serish, per vete faktin se ky eshte qellimi i jetes, per mua.

Nuk jame fare pesimist,si shumica e bashkofoleseve me siper, sespe rrisku per cdo biznes te ri, ne cdo vend te botes eshte i njetje, varet se me cfare do fillosh te investosh.

Eshte e njohur tashme ku investojn shqiptaret, te gjith duan te blejn nje kafe bar, ose nje restorant, dhe harrojn se ky vend ka nevoj per gjera qe duhet te prodhoj, e ti nxieri ato ne shitje jasht.

Duhet lufutuar ne te gjitha drejtimet, per vendin ton, se po tham dhe ne vete gjaku se nuk ja vlen te investosh ne vendin tend, cfare mund te presim nga te tjeret.

Shqiperia ka ponteciale te medha per investime thjesht gjeni ate te duhuren.

----------


## Edvin83

> Patjeter qe po edhe sikur ka ndodhur dhe do te ndodhin serish, per vete faktin se ky eshte qellimi i jetes, per mua.
> 
> Nuk jame fare pesimist,si shumica e bashkofoleseve me siper, sespe rrisku per cdo biznes te ri, ne cdo vend te botes eshte i njetje, varet se me cfare do fillosh te investosh.
> 
> Eshte e njohur tashme ku investojn shqiptaret, te gjith duan te blejn nje kafe bar, ose nje restorant, dhe harrojn se ky vend ka nevoj per gjera qe duhet te prodhoj, e ti nxieri ato ne shitje jasht.
> 
> Duhet lufutuar ne te gjitha drejtimet, per vendin ton, se po tham dhe ne vete gjaku se nuk ja vlen te investosh ne vendin tend, cfare mund te presim nga te tjeret.
> 
> Shqiperia ka ponteciale te medha per investime thjesht gjeni ate te duhuren.


Me qe po flasim per riskun, nuk eshte i njejte ne cdo vend te botes. Hape nje biznes ne Irak ti e ta shohim sa i njejte eshte me nje biznes ne Suedi. Dhe te ne risku eshte shume i larte, sepse ku i dihet nuk i pelqen X apo Y politikani, dhe biznesi jot shkon per lesh. Ky eshte nje risk goxha i larte sepse nuk i dihet kurre se si shkojne punet..sot je mire, neser padashje i ke rene ne sy nje politikani dhe te behet jeta ferr. Per mua keta politikane ketu nuk kane shume ndryshim nga ata terroristet ne Irak qe nuk te lene te besh biznes.

----------


## sulioti

> Me qe po flasim per riskun, nuk eshte i njejte ne cdo vend te botes. Hape nje biznes ne Irak ti e ta shohim sa i njejte eshte me nje biznes ne Suedi. Dhe te ne risku eshte shume i larte, sepse ku i dihet nuk i pelqen X apo Y politikani, dhe biznesi jot shkon per lesh. Ky eshte nje risk goxha i larte sepse nuk i dihet kurre se si shkojne punet..sot je mire, neser padashje i ke rene ne sy nje politikani dhe te behet jeta ferr. Per mua keta politikane ketu nuk kane shume ndryshim nga ata terroristet ne Irak qe nuk te lene te besh biznes.


E kisha fjalen per rriskun ekonomik( dhe jo ate te siguris)kuptohet qe nuk eshte e nejta gje Iraku me Suedin, POR NESE IRAKU DO ISHTE NE PAQE, rrisku ekonomik do ishte i njete.

Cfare politikanesh mor lal, shiko e vlla punen tende, dhe beji asaj sherbim, se me paret e djerses, asnje bir kurve nuk luan dot,( kjo vlen per mua, nuk edi per ty).

Per ato qe me ka ikur djersa deri ne ;;;;;; si jap llogari askujt, as vete ZOTIT.

----------


## Izadora

> Do te ishte me interes qe krahas mendimit tuaj, te shprehni edhe sugjerime konkrete per shtetin shqiptar, cfare hapa duhen ndermare qe te krijohen kushte te pranueshme per investimet tuaja.
> 
> Albo



C'fare kushtesh ,qe kur duhet te marresh nje certifikat paguaj gjoben e gjelbrimit ,per secilin pjestar te  familjes( koke me koke ) , kur para pallatit nuk ka asnje peme  :ngerdheshje: 


Kemi investuar dhe akoma  investojme.
Ato familje qe jetojne atje, taksat qe i paguajne shtetit, 70% e mire paguhen nga leket qe cojne emigrantet.


Po te kisha mundesi me shume do investoja ne immobilien, investim qe i reziston kohes .

----------


## Linda5

*Cfar thoni ju ore ...te investoj per ate shtet te korruptuar?? ..ne asnje menyre ...investoj dhe ndihmoj vetem per familjen time atje dhe per asnjeri tjeter ...shkurt dhe PIK muhabeti*

----------


## goldian

une jo njeher
do kisha ndihmu te varferit apo miqte qe sjane ne gjendje te mire financiare sic po bej me ato mundesi qe kam po te investoj jo flm

----------

